# Out-of-home streaming not working while tethering



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

I have a good one for you all to help me solve please.

I just bought an iPad Air 2, LTE. I tried out of home streaming while tethered to my jailbroken iPhone 6 on LTE, but it tells me that the streaming device doesn't have the required software version on it to accomplish this??? I'm using a Roamio Plus at my house.
I was doing this with my iPad 2, 3G and this same IP6 just recently, with no problem.

When I open up the Tivo app and check settings, it says that the streaming device is at 20.4.8a.stream.RC2-usb-6.
I know that's not what my Roamio Pro version is, so is that the version of the streaming part inside my Roamio? Also, what version is it supposed to be at?

Any ideas?

Also, I set the Air 2 up for streaming while at home on my network. Everything is great then. I enabled LTE on my iPad and "out of home" worked too. It just won't let me stream while tethering, like it did on my old 3G iPad 2.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just tried and got the same thing, but I found a work around. Disable Bluetooth on the iPad. That will force the iPad to connect to the iPhone via WiFi instead of Bluetooth. When tethered that way it works. Alternatively you can go to the WiFi section and select the "Other Network" option. Set the SSID as iPhone and the security to WPA2 with your hotspot password. That will also force a WiFi tether and the TiVo app will work.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I just tried and got the same thing, but I found a work around. Disable Bluetooth on the iPad. That will force the iPad to connect to the iPhone via WiFi instead of Bluetooth. When tethered that way it works. Alternatively you can go to the WiFi section and select the "Other Network" option. Set the SSID as iPhone and the security to WPA2 with your hotspot password. That will also force a WiFi tether and the TiVo app will work.


Thanks Dan, but it still did not work that way either. I get the message "The version of software on this streaming device does not support out-of-home streaming".

I guess that I should have added that I'm using the jailbroken app TetherMe.
I don't understand it though, because the only variable that changed, was going from the iPad 2 to the Air 2. Both devices were even on the same IOS.

Also, why does my Air 2 report that the streaming device is on 20.4.8? Is that what the Tivo app is reporting as "not the correct software version"?

UPDATE; I have different SSID's in my home. The kids have their own and I jumped on it, instead of my main SSID that my Tivo is on. Of course I get the same message that It doesn't have the correct software version. In fact it won't even let me watch shows in my home. Under streaming setup it says that there is no streaming device found because of the different SSID. I did this as a test to see if I get the same error as with out of home streaming and I did.

I'm going to keep working on this until I get it working.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Well at least my other apps still work.
Amazon video, A&E, Netflix.

I guess that I'll just have to load the Tivo shows up before I leave for work.

I have an old AT&T unlimited plan, so it worked out great for me while it was working.
Also, it still streams out of home with my AMAZON Fire, but the screen is a little small.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You seem to have a more complex setup then I do. What I did...

1) Made both my phone and iPad forget my home wifi network. 
2) Turned on personal hotspot on my iPhone

This is where the issue came in to play. With BT turned on I saw my phone listed at the top of the wifi page, but as a separate thing with a little infinity symbol next to it. If I clicked that and then tried to use the TiVo app I got the same error as you. However when I disabled BT the iPhone showed up in the wifi networks list with all the other wifi networks and when I clicked it I was prompted for a password like a wifi network. When I did it that way and used the TiVo app it worked. I also tried turning BT back on, which made the iPhone appear as a separate item again, but then manually entered the SSID and password for the iPhone into the "other network" section and that allowed the TiVo app to work as well.

In all cases I could tell it was in out of home mode because the icon for the remote in the upper right had a little X on it.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> You seem to have a more complex setup then I do. What I did...
> 
> 1) Made both my phone and iPad forget my home wifi network.
> 2) Turned on personal hotspot on my iPhone
> ...


Thanks Dan,

I tried everything, but it still says that the software version on the streaming device does not support out of home streaming.
Did you get that same exact message?

Also, under the Tivo app setup settings does it show the streaming device software at 20.4.8?
Just curious.

Thanks for your input.

My Amazon Fire tablet still streams out of home, so its not my network. It's something on my new Air 2 I'm thinking.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I also have an Air 2, but it's wifi only not LTE. I got the exact same error when I tethered via Bluetooth, but not when I used wifi. My Stream says it has the same software version as yours. 

The only difference I can see is you're using a jailbroken phone and that 3rd party tethering app. I'm using a non-jailbroken phone and the built in hotspot feature.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Could it be because it's jailbroken? When I tried the beta of ios9 I could not use TiVo stream on my iPhone. Said same thing.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

joewom said:


> Could it be because it's jailbroken? When I tried the beta of ios9 I could not use TiVo stream on my iPhone. Said same thing.


My jailbroken iPhone 6 will tether with my non jailbroken iPad mini 2 and 4 just fine with the Tivo app, while out of home.

When I try it with my non jailbroken Air 2, it shows the "Watch on iPad" button lit up & not gray. Then I press it, it fails and it goes back to trying to set up the "out of home" streaming again??? Also, it was already set up for out of home streaming while at home on my wifi.

Like I said above. In this same situation while "out of home" with my other idevices, it works perfect. Even my Amazon Fire works great. It must be something on that Air 2.

I should mention that my Iphone 6 is on IOS 8.1, but has been forever.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

When I duplicated the issue the "watch on ipad" button was grayed out. If I clicked it anyway then I got the error.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> When I duplicated the issue the "watch on ipad" button was grayed out. If I clicked it anyway then I got the error.


Thanks Dan, I'll keep messing with it.

Since all of my other apps work with tethering, it's not a big deal I guess.
The only thing is that the fast forward is disabled in A&E, CBS etc. I'm usually on my lunch, so I'd like to FF through commercials, especially since I'm working out in the Field, with nobody else around.

One other thing, this Air 2 LTE is so much nicer than the iPad 2 3G. Of course the 2 was purchased way back in 2011. I paid $630 for it and got up at 3am Eastern to order it first. They were going for over $1000 on eBay I think since nobody could get them.

My Air 2 was only $500 with LTE. Crazy isn't it?


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

overFEDEXed said:


> My jailbroken iPhone 6 will tether with my non jailbroken iPad mini 2 and 4 just fine with the Tivo app, while out of home.
> 
> When I try it with my non jailbroken Air 2, it shows the "Watch on iPad" button lit up & not gray. Then I press it, it fails and it goes back to trying to set up the "out of home" streaming again??? Also, it was already set up for out of home streaming while at home on my wifi.
> 
> ...


Yeah but your using the TiVo app from the non jail broken phone right? Teahtered to a jail broken one?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah I can't see why it would care. As long as it's using wifi for the tether and not BlueTooth how could it possibly tell the difference between a tether and connecting to a normal wifi hotspot?

It has to be from the iPad having LTE. Have you tried completely disabling the LTE radio?


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

joewom said:


> Yeah but your using the TiVo app from the non jail broken phone right? Teahtered to a jail broken one?


Non jailbroken iPad Air 2 LTE that uses a jailbroken iPhone 6 to get online.

The Tivo app is installed on the iPad of course. They made it too hard to run the Tivo app from a jailbroken device without it detecting the "Modification".


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah I can't see why it would care. As long as it's using wifi for the tether and not BlueTooth how could it possibly tell the difference between a tether and connecting to a normal wifi hotspot?
> 
> It has to be from the iPad having LTE. Have you tried completely disabling the LTE radio?


Yes, I did disable all of the cellular radio stuff. I'll take the sim card out and try that just for the heck of it.

Also, with my old Ipad 2, I could tether with the tivo app out-of-home, with either Bluetooth or wifi between the iPad and jailbroken iPhone 6.

Crazy, but I won't give up.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

overFEDEXed said:


> Non jailbroken iPad Air 2 LTE that uses a jailbroken iPhone 6 to get online.
> 
> The Tivo app is installed on the iPad of course. They made it too hard to run the Tivo app from a jailbroken device without it detecting the "Modification".


Ahh got it now. I was backwards. Yeah I would be going crazy to if I was you. Hope you figure it out and share if you do lol.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

joewom said:


> Ahh got it now. I was backwards. Yeah I would be going crazy to if I was you. Hope you figure it out and share if you do lol.


I have hundreds of shows to watch through Netflix, A&E, AMAZON Prime etc, but I would like to figure it out.

Thanks again.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Dan,

I took the SIM card out and now it works!

I'll post more later, but I thought that I had tried this before.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So it must assume that if you have a SIM you're using cellular, even if you're tethered. 

Have you tried simply turning the cellular feature off rather then physically removing the SIM? (I assume iPads have a similar switch to an iPhone?)


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> So it must assume that if you have a SIM you're using cellular, even if you're tethered.
> 
> Have you tried simply turning the cellular feature off rather then physically removing the SIM? (I assume iPads have a similar switch to an iPhone?)


Yes Dan it's an LTE model.

I did first try turning everything off, but it wouldn't work.
I had to remove the SIM card for the Tivo app to stream.

On my iPad 2 3G, it would stream with the SIM card in it???

Thanks again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think video streaming was allowed at all on 3G so the TiVo app may have just ignored that. With LTE they're intentionally disabling it because currently their streaming does not meet the requirements of Apple. So they're probably detecting the SIM and disabling it automatically. Although I know they have a way to detect when a phone is connected to Wifi and will reenable it so I'm not sure why that same logic doesn't apply to an LTE iPad.


----------

